# New to the hobby. Here's a couple pics.



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Scrap yard with auto shredder.










Lumber yard











Roundhouse










Farm yard.











Still got lots to do. All in good time. Having fun with it.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Having fun is what it's all about! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks like you got a lot done too. Looks good!


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Looks Good so far.

Any pics of the entire layout to this point?


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

NAJ said:


> Looks Good so far.
> 
> Any pics of the entire layout to this point?


Hard to see everything in one pic so I also took two separate
pics.




























I have the slot cars on there for my grandkids and I made this
intersection so the trains and cars can cross.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

That's Fantastic!!!
For somebody that is new to the hobby that is pretty elaborate. :thumbsup: :appl:

Lovin the HO slot cars with the trains and with Grandkids involved...
It does not get any better than that.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

NAJ said:


> That's Fantastic!!!
> For somebody that is new to the hobby that is pretty elaborate. :thumbsup: :appl:
> 
> Lovin the HO slot cars with the trains and with Grandkids involved...
> It does not get any better than that.


Thanks for the comments. Having lots of fun with it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome to the fun of model railroading.

A tip for your photo posting.

Your pics will self display if, when ready to
select a pic from your files, you click on the PAPER
CLIP to the right of the WHITE smiley face above.
That will take you to YOUR computer's pic folder.
Select your pics (you can post more than one)
then when complete, click the paper clip again
and click on the bottom choice.

Your pics will auto show and the members won't
have to click on the link.

Don


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

DonR said:


> Welcome to the fun of model railroading.
> 
> A tip for your photo posting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. Took me a minute to make it work but got it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I fixed your first post to display the pictures. 

Love the way you integrated the trains into the slot car setup, very cool idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Bob88 said:


> I have the slot cars on there for my grandkids and I made this
> intersection so the trains and cars can cross.


Ironically, that's how I first got into model railroading. I had a box of slot car track, and there was an HO rail crossing (made by Tyco, I think). I liked the slot car track and was interested in having some rail and trains to connect to it.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

You don't need to support the elevated track? It runs trains with nothing between the pillars? 

That's really cool, I've never seen a slot car crossing like that......didn't even know they had slot cars in different scales.....


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

VegasN said:


> You don't need to support the elevated track? It runs trains with nothing between the pillars?
> 
> That's really cool, I've never seen a slot car crossing like that......didn't even know they had slot cars in different scales.....


I owned Aurora/Tyco HO scale slot cars back in the day and raced 1/24 scale slot cars (Cox) when I was 11/12 back in 66/67 at a local track.

It never crossed my mind back in 75/76 when I started with trains or today to mix trains and cars.
That must be so cool to race the cars while the trains are running, however...
I could see us waiting then trying to beat the train across the crossing...


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Funny you should mention that.....I saw a video on YouTube that had a dad and son running trains and slot cars.....didn't pay attention to the title, but they would wait and try and beat the train.......most of the time they made it.......


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

VegasN said:


> Funny you should mention that.....I saw a video on YouTube that had a dad and son running trains and slot cars.....didn't pay attention to the title, but they would wait and try and beat the train.......most of the time they made it.......


Most of the time...


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Was the father Gomez Addams?


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

VegasN said:


> You don't need to support the elevated track? It runs trains with nothing between the pillars?
> 
> That's really cool, I've never seen a slot car crossing like that......didn't even know they had slot cars in different scales.....


There is another support just outside that picture, so the train runs that span with no problem.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Here's a pic of my latest addition, a lake scene. This is the last pic of my layout as is. I have to admit to getting too ambitious with
my table and now I am having trouble reaching some areas, so I am going to remove everything and rebuild the tables into a more usable layout. Anyway, here's the pic.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Too ambitious?? How could _anyone_ possibly do *that*??hwell:


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

VegasN said:


> Too ambitious?? How could _anyone_ possibly do *that*??hwell:


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Took everything off my layout, now to rearrange the table. More to come.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Bob88 said:


> Took everything off my layout, now to rearrange the table. More to come.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow. I said I wanted to do a post-apocalyptic layout, but, you my friend did a post-Hiroshima layout......

Big crater in the middle....everything for miles, leveled........

*what scale are you modeling? That will determine, how long it will be before you can come back to this area.....*


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

VegasN said:


> Wow. I said I wanted to do a post-apocalyptic layout, but, you my friend did a post-Hiroshima layout......
> 
> Big crater in the middle....everything for miles, leveled........
> 
> *what scale are you modeling? That will determine, how long it will be before you can come back to this area.....*


It will still be ho scale. Started rebuilding my table today. Should be done in a couple days, then I'll start setting up my layout.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Ok, HO scale fallout will last two weeks.......suit up before going in.......


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Got my table finished and ready to go. Haven't decided what I want to do yet, still thinking. Here's a pic.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Looking good......nice blank canvas. I'm looking forward to seeing where you go with it.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

AAAHHHHHH...Neat and Clean, just the way us "OCDers" like it.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

VegasN said:


> Looking good......nice blank canvas. I'm looking forward to seeing where you go with it.


Yeah, me too. LOL


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Haha! I know exactly what you are talking about. I am on layout #3 and not one of them started with a track plan. They all three started with a table as big as I had room to make it, started in an area, put track on it and it went where it went. 
I admire the ones that have patience enough to spend a month learning a track program, 6 months working on a track plan, 3 months on bench work, another 4 months on track work. A year in, and you just _start_ running trains.
That is great for some, not me. Build that table, get track on it, and enjoy the journey it takes you on! Much more adventurous that way. And, in my opinion, the problems you will encounter along the way will be unbelievably frustrating! But, I learn more *seeing* that things don't work, and why.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

My track plan is running much like you said, start laying track and see where it goes. Got a bit of track laid now and it's starting to take shape. Not near ready to run yet. Still need to wire in all my switch tracks and get the track secured. In a couple weeks I should be ready to test it and I'll put up some pics when I get there.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Bob88 said:


> In a couple weeks I should be ready to test it and I'll put up some pics when I get there.


Looking forward to it, enjoy the journey.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

So exciting being on ground zero of a new town springing up. I am going to enjoy this!!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I build layouts a little differently. I first rough in the features I want, like junctions, bridges, and passing tracks, then I simply connect those elements together. The trackwork is just put in place as necessary.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

time warp said:


> I build layouts a little differently. I first rough in the features I want, like junctions, bridges, and passing tracks, then I simply connect those elements together. The trackwork is just put in place as necessary.


I'm a rookie at this, just flying by the seat of my pants, lol.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Ok, got one line running, no switches or anything else, just the main line. Now I can start on the second line. When I get that running I'll start to run all the wiring for the switches and what not. Here's a little video. Nothing fancy just the engine running around.






Bob


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

That is huge and very nice, my anxiety would be kicking in, "gotta get it done"


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks good!


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Got my track all laid in now and starting to get my layout set up. 
Here's my farm and little industrial area. Just getting started, lots more to do. Here's a pic.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Bob88 said:


> Got my track all laid in now and starting to get my layout set up.
> 
> View attachment 323378


Looking Good!!! :smilie_daumenpos:
Is the track now secured to the layout?
Have you run a loco by itself and with a consist and all is well with the track?


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

NAJ said:


> Looking Good!!! :smilie_daumenpos:
> Is the track now secured to the layout?
> Have you run a loco by itself and with a consist and all is well with the track?


Yup everything is secured and running good.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Looking very nice! You've got a town springing up!!


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Got both my lines up and running now. Here's a little vid of the engines running around.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Very Nice!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

NAJ said:


> Very Nice!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Awesome!! You're ahead of me already! Great to see trains running!!


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Here's a couple more pics. My rail yard starting to take shape.
And this morning I built a little shelf to help control the mess.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Very cool. Looking great! Organization is always helpful.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Working on my city scene, plus I made a waterfall and river off the mountain. First try at that, but I think it came out ok.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow. You are making some incredible progress. I can't believe how much ahead of me you are in such a short amount of time. Nice going!!


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

VegasN said:


> Wow. You are making some incredible progress. I can't believe how much ahead of me you are in such a short amount of time. Nice going!!


Yeah, I probably spend too much time on it, but I'm obviously not a perfectionist, I just do it for relaxation and too fill some hours during the day. Fun hobby tho.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

By the way, meant to tell you that your layout is awesome. It's a no brainer that I'm ahead of you as there is no way to compare what I am doing against what you have done. Maybe if I stay interested in this hobby, in a few years I may tackle some of the more intricate scenery projects like you are working on. I'll be following your progress and will hopefully learn something along the way.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Bob, if you're happy, we're happy! Have fun and please continue to share your work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

time warp said:


> Bob, if you're happy, we're happy! Have fun and please continue to share your work.:thumbsup:


Oh yeah, everything is good. Love this site, everyone is supportive and helpful. Plan on being here a long while.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

That is great progress, nice work. Your making some of us look like pikers. . Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Bob88 said:


> Here's a couple more pics. My rail yard starting to take shape.
> And this morning I built a little shelf to help control the mess.





Bob88 said:


> Working on my city scene, plus I made a waterfall and river off the mountain. First try at that, but I think it came out ok.


Looking Good, Can't wait to see how the landscaping develops.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Bob88 said:


> Yeah, I probably spend too much time on it, but I'm obviously not a perfectionist, I just do it for relaxation and too fill some hours during the day. Fun hobby tho.


I don't know, maybe it's me, but the words, "too much time on my trains" falls on deaf ears. Is that even possible?  Can we really have TOO much time with our trains? I too do it for fun, and personal satisfaction (can't deny it). That is what this hobby is all about...fun!! We get frustrated and angry.....but once they start running....it all goes away!


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Bob88 said:


> By the way, meant to tell you that your layout is awesome. It's a no brainer that I'm ahead of you as there is no way to compare what I am doing against what you have done. Maybe if I stay interested in this hobby, in a few years I may tackle some of the more intricate scenery projects like you are working on. I'll be following your progress and will hopefully learn something along the way.


I really appreciate that! This is actually my third layout in almost two years. Ok......more appropriately, my third START of a layout. These darn things are worse than kids....they keep outgrowing their surroundings!
**unless your are timewarp, then you have unlimited space in 4' x 8'**


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Ha Ha! It's not the space between the buildings, it's what else will fit in the space between the buildings! You are learning.:laugh:


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

time warp said:


> Ha Ha! It's not the space between the buildings, it's what else will fit in the space between the buildings! You are learning.:laugh:


Can you tell me if you have a pic of your whole layout. I'd like to see it if you do. Thanks.

Bob


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Ta-Da!!


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

And there my friends is a fine example of what a Wizard come do with a 4x8 table. Amazing.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

That is awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Organized chaos actually! Thanks. I need to take a current picture, this shot is a bit dated.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Very cool! That is one tightly packed layout, but it works! Thanks for the overview picture.

Mark


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Making some progress with my city and lake scene. Now to get some landscaping done. Not sure what, I guess it'll just happen.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Looking good, makes me want to come over and wet a line.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

On my last layout the "ground cover" was green latex paint. What ever works! Press on!


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Looking good. You got some hustle and bustle starting there. It's going to look great with landscaping.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Here's a little better pic. I think I'm ready to do the landscaping now. I'm sure I'll have more to add later on.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Just another pic.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

WHOA!!!

That transformation is Amazing!!!


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Very nice! Looking better every time I see it! Good work.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Bob88 said:


> Hard to see everything in one pic so I also took two separate
> pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Love the slot cars. been thinking about doing that my self.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Been pretty busy, so haven't been on lately. Trying to stay in shape so I hit the gym 3-4 days a week. Also league bowl four days a week. Still doing some cleanup after the hurricane. Nothing major, just some crap from my trees, got a major pile
out in front of my house the county hasn't picked up yet. But enough of that. Have pretty much finished up my city and little park scene, so now I will be moving on to making another rail yard to keep my extra cars. Here's a couple pics one of the city and one of where the yard will be when I get to it soon.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Don't know why some of the pictures come out sideways like that, but if you click it a couple times you get the correct view.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Morning all. Haven't been messing with the layout much lately, but I did decide to put my slot car set back up so the kids could play with it when they come over. Not sure if I like it, but because of space constraints I could only fit it in if it was raised up. Works fine but because of its size it kind of dominates the layout. Let me know what you think, thanks.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks really nice to me!


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

I just looked at the first and last pictures and you've come a long way this year!

It might have been answered in the pages between, but is there a reason you went with white under the grass instead of a dirt color? Is the grass glued down or just scattered?


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Eilif said:


> I just looked at the first and last pictures and you've come a long way this year!
> 
> It might have been answered in the pages between, but is there a reason you went with white under the grass instead of a dirt color? Is the grass glued down or just scattered?


Actually you are looking at two different layouts. The first layout had plywood that I painted green as a base. The last layout has plywood base also but has insulation board on top of it that just happened to be white. The grass is all glued down on it.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Bob88 said:


> Actually you are looking at two different layouts. The first layout had plywood that I painted green as a base. The last layout has plywood base also but has insulation board on top of it that just happened to be white. The grass is all glued down on it.


I see. The flurries outside had me wondering if it was a deliberate lightly-snowed kind of effect.

I like the slot car integration. Very clever. I actually had an HO and Slot Car crossing track piece a while back that I couldn't seem to give away. I'm pretty sure I got rid of it but if it surfaces some day I'll send it your way. 
Keep it up!


----------

